# Green stool for several days?



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

I have IBS-D for which I take Imodium and Lomotil and watch my diet. I've been doing pretty well for the past few months, but have recently been undergoing family-related emotional turmoil. I've had softer stools and slight nausea. Four days ago, I started to have soft dark green stools. Today there has been some mucus in the stool and on the TP. I've done research on the Net and have read that IBS causes green stools, but so does cancer. My last colonoscopy was March, 2009 and was all clear. Should I be worried?Thanks for any answers.Candace


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually green is because stools are moving faster than they change color. All stools start out green or yellow (depending on the color of your bile) and turn brown over time.I wouldn't worry, especially with a recent clear colonoscopy and the recent issues that could be setting off the IBS.


----------



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> Usually green is because stools are moving faster than they change color. All stools start out green or yellow (depending on the color of your bile) and turn brown over time.I wouldn't worry, especially with a recent clear colonoscopy and the recent issues that could be setting off the IBS.


Kathleen,Thanks for the reply. I'll try to stop worrying. Take care.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

How much food are you eating that is green?The main natural green pigment in food in chlorophyll, and can also pass through your system with not too much change if you have a quick BM.


----------



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

CJ78 said:


> How much food are you eating that is green?The main natural green pigment in food in chlorophyll, and can also pass through your system with not too much change if you have a quick BM.


I am not eating anything that is green, as a matter of fact. Don't know what's causing it.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi KM.It was an additional thought to Kathleen's as I sometimes have the issue of green foods and green BM's.I would stick with Kathlene's advise if you are not eating anything green.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes it can be dietary. Some food colors can turn interesting colors with the pH changes in the GI tract, purple dyes sometimes turn bright grass green in the stool. Also iron supplements can add green coloring to the stool as well.


----------



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> Sometimes it can be dietary. Some food colors can turn interesting colors with the pH changes in the GI tract, purple dyes sometimes turn bright grass green in the stool. Also iron supplements can add green coloring to the stool as well.


Well, thankfully my stool is back to normal today, except for the diarrhea (which for me is normal). I wonder sometimes how many of us once in a while just don't make it to the toilet in time. What a mess. Gotta love IBS.


----------

